# Mt. Washington Trail Conditions ???



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (May 27, 2004)

Anyone know if the snow and ice is gone from the Ammonoosuc Ravine, Crawford Path, Gulfside, and Jewell trails.
Other trail info appreciated. Thanks.

EDIT: Never mind, I found what I was looking for.  Looks like it will be a great hike Saturday.


----------



## Mike P. (May 28, 2004)

I'll be in the woods getting to Owl's Head with the Teva's for the crossings, Saturday does sound like a great day for being above treeline....

9:45 AM Friday T-storms coming thru Hartford which is a little early, hopefully it will clear early for the drive up tomorrow AM.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 28, 2004)

Tomorrow should be nice, but watch out for the wind. It should be shifting to the northwest for tomorrow, and from what I've read will be strong.

Of course, that'll also help keep the bugs away.


----------

